# Alternative To Carafoam Or Carapils



## datman510 (1/12/08)

what does this grain serve as (heaad retention?) and is there an alternative, its from tony's lcba clone...... trying a new lhbs and he hasnt heard of it.


----------



## geoffi (1/12/08)

larry66 said:


> what does this grain serve as (heaad retention?) and is there an alternative, its from tony's lcba clone...... trying a new lhbs and he hasnt heard of it.




If it's head retention, a little wheat malt will help.


----------



## Lachlan (1/12/08)

Hey Larry,

I made this 2 weeks ago and had trouble getting the Carapils and was told to just drop it and add the amount to the pilsner. The wheat will help head retention and all the Carapils will be doing is adding dextrins to your wort which are really not needed.

Lachlan


----------



## geoffi (1/12/08)

How about just mashing slightly higher to get the extra body the Carapils would otherwise provide?


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/08)

Carapils available from sponsor. I bought a kilo a few months ago and used it in kits n bits. It gives great head retention and lacing and yes you can taste it, sort of a biscuitty flavour. Coopers light kits like Lager or Canadian don't have much if any malt flavour, the use of carapils definitely gave a big hint of grains. Hard to describe, quite a clean flavour unlike an ale malt, but once tasted you can always pick it. I used it three times, 330 g per brew.


----------



## rough60 (3/12/08)

I'd go some light crystal, the lightest you get, completely different to cara-pils but tastes great, but since you're mashing I'd go melanoiden, probably even more different but sooo tastey.


----------

